# Fear of Shower/taking a bath



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello all,

Have any of you experienced a problem with your pup when attempting to give her a bath after getting dirty? Usually it takes me to subdue her and my girlfriend to gently wash her with a cup of water at a time.... Any ideas on how to calm down and (possibly even) ENJOY it???!!

Thanks in advance
Jay


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Unless your pup stinks like mine did after Saturday at a farm, she shouldn't need a bath all the time. When she's dirty, try using a warm wet wash cloth with some Johnson & Johnson baby shampoo. Just rub it all over her dirtiness and rub her down with a big dry towel. I've never had a dog who didn't love to play with a big towel.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

something u could try is introduceing him/her to a small pool/pond etc. and makeing it fun to be in water may help with the bath..


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you guys, she had just come back from the dog park and was stinky and covered in dirt.... I will try introducing her to a small pool. Also I was thinking of occasionally feeding her in the bath.


----------



## Dominick22 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am a new GSD owner, but the first bath we gave Raffertey tore my heart out....but, recently we went to a park that had a water side trail that we strolled. I got into the water and he eventually followed entering to about 1-2 inches deep. Anyway, afterward, he was covered in mud etc.

We bathed him that night and although still uncomfortable, his attitude toward the water had completely changed.


Good luck,
Dominick


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

My dog loves the beach and the lakes, but hates baths with a raging passion. 

She stands in the tub looking utterly miserable, with her ears back and her eyes full of woe. In case we didn't understand the heart-wrenching misery, she emphasizes with tear-jerking whines. Occasionally she tries to scramble out of the tub. 

We put a nylon choker on her and leash her to the tub handle, and ignore the bad behaviours. That is, we do not molly coddle her. We tried using cookie training. She snarfled the treats no problem, but would WHINE while eating.

We just talk calmly to her and praise her verbally when she isn't struggling. She has improved in that she doesn't try to scramble out of the tub every 10 seconds. 

Even my first Shepherd hated baths. But had not issues going after a garden hose at full blast.

LOL


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, you might not like my answer but I've found it works.... First get a ton of big towels. Then get something like a yoga mat or a couple of rubber door mats - I use both. The rubber door mats cover the tub bottom (those bottoms can be slippery otherwise) the yoga mat is for the bathroom floor (you don't want it slippery either.) The towels are just to mop up the bathroom. Get some high value treats. You might want to start without water so you won't need the towels but you will want the other non-skid stuff. You are going to play "hop in and out the tub aint this fun!" You are going to be up beat and silly about it. When you get to the get the dog wet stage what I do is 1. wet the dog down outside of the tub. 2. soap the dog down outside of the tub 3. play in and out the tub shower That is you con the dog into the tub to rinse off but if the dog exits, the dog exits and you lure him/her in again until the deed is done. You, BTW & maybe your girlfriend, will be in the tub taking a shower too. Keep it upbeat, keep it fun, keep it non-skid. BTW I would advise that you not wear a whole lot of clothes during this excersize & that you have a towel available for you after the dog gets his/her final rinse because my friend, you are going to want one too.

Oh yes, then after the puppy is towel dried, you towel dry the bathroom! And probably mop the floor. And run a bunch of towels through the laundry. 

BUT it can be fun for both you and the dog. 

The two big secrets here are 1. no scarey slipping for the dog 2. keep it upbeat and fun however deep the water is getting on the bathroom floor.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: The Stig But had not issues going after a garden hose at full blast.
> 
> LOL


Isn't that the truth. Morgan was 5 before I could wash a car with her around. Otto runs full blast into a running hose. Both of them have a great time jumping in and out of the pool. As soon as the soap comes out, they turn pitiful!


----------



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

5 weeks of hydrotherapy and Thunder still doesn't like the bath part afterward (took him 6 sessions to not avoid getting in the pool!









He looks miserable when in the bath, but to be honest, I think its largely how dogs look when they are soaking wet. He is good in so far as past the first bath we had in the house, he didn't whine. Water temp makes a difference.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am lucky, all my dogs are good in the bathtub. I have a handheld hose and Onyx jumps right in, even if I am not really going to give her a bath, just say wanna take a bath and she is there! Kacie hates her tail, rear end messed with, and being a long coat, that is where she gets dirtiest. I keep the water about room temp, not cold or too warm. The past few days as soon as they come in, I have to hose off their feet, it has been raining since friday


----------



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

We quite like playing with Thunder with the hose, its quite high pressure and has a gun attachment, problem is he gets excited and tries to play with his teeth which I don't enjoy. I wish he didn't do that because I love to play with him, but it hurts!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't think it's a good idea to use human shampoo on a dog.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

It's fine to use baby shampoo on dogs.I was told that by my vet.
Allie


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't feel bad.I've tried bathing Athena since 8 weeks old and the last time a month or so ago I decided that I will pay for her to get groomed. In between I use the pet wipes to make her smell good. She loves her pool and the lakes and will get in the tub when it is draining but forget washing her.
Allie


----------



## kcox82 (Nov 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaUnless your pup stinks like mine did after Saturday at a farm, she shouldn't need a bath all the time. When she's dirty, try using a warm wet wash cloth with some Johnson & Johnson baby shampoo. Just rub it all over her dirtiness and rub her down with a big dry towel. I've never had a dog who didn't love to play with a big towel.


Thank you very much for that advise!!! My husband hates when the puppies smell and lifting my 7mo old into the tub now that it's cold outside was about to break my back.







I have been using the baby soap now and it has helped me out greatly!


----------

